# Misfire on all 4 cylinders



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey guys. Need some help with diag. 

Bellow is a vid of the car running. 76000 miles. Need help finding the misfire at idle. Current codes are P0300/1/2/3/4. Car runs well with good power under load. 

I bought the car not running. Victim of poor maintenance. I changed the timing belt, cam chain/tensioner and new plugs. Car ran but had ZERO power. The timing was off in the cams when I got it. So i bought the cam lock tools and got it right. 

New parts.
Timing belt/WP
used Intake cam/ NEW follower
cam chain
cam tensioner 
Spark Plugs
oil change
VC gasket resealed

Original Parts (mostly everything)
coil packs
motor mounts
May have carbon build up??
timing still off...retimed it twice including the cams
Bent valves? 
Vacuum leak?

I dont have vag and dont want to throw a bunch of money at parts. If someone regognises how this car is idling and may now where to start, please let me know.

VIDEO OF CAR RUNNING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGKwUllrYXw


----------



## Jettuh (Feb 17, 2012)

Either bad PCV or a bad rear main seal.

I am currently on the same boat.

Going to see about replacing the rear main and seeing if the problem presist (misfire on all cylinders)


----------



## Jettuh (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, try unplugging the breather hose connecting the intake manifold and plugging the intake side with your thumb and see if it smooths the idle(outlined in red in the picture). If it does, it's def the PCV or rear main seal.:thumbdown:

http://imgur.com/457unib


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

I pulled the PVH hose off the manifold yesterday and it didnt seem to help. The car bogged down and idle still lumped. 

The car is leaking oil, but it cold be old fluid from a screw of of mine. When I replaced the cam chain and tensioner I missed one of the lower bolts for the cam cover and leaked most of the oil out on a quick test drive :banghead:
I have since fixed that leak but have not put any miles on the car because of this misfire. I will get it up in the air and check the rear main today...How would that cause a misfire??


----------



## Jettuh (Feb 17, 2012)

asalterio said:


> I pulled the PVH hose off the manifold yesterday and it didnt seem to help. The car bogged down and idle still lumped.


Did you plug it?


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

I used my hand..didnt feel too good. Ill try something else to plug it


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

Also, seems like the TSI were the ones with the rear main issues. Cant find any FSI on google with that issue.


----------



## Jettuh (Feb 17, 2012)

Either way, it is a vac leak. the TSI and FSI are virtually the same motors. one is timing belt, one is timing chain.

If you unplug the breather hose on the intake side and plug it with a thumb and it stabilizes the idle it means you have a vac leak in the crankcase. What do you mean it doesn't feel good?:what:


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

damn thing gave me a thumb hickie when I covered the hose from the manifold to the pvc...tons of vacuum. The car bogged down then idle did not change...still loopy.


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

Well the PVC and vacuum system is working fine. Coil packs and spark plugs are new. The only thing left that I can think of is bent valves...I will do a compression test soon and update results.


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

I got 200psi on all cylinders. Car is still missing at idle.

Note: when the fans kick on, the idle naturally goes up slightly. I noticed the car does seems to run better and I notice less misfiring with the fans are running. Still having p0300-1-2-3-4 codes.


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

change the coil packs.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

EL 34 said:


> change the coil packs.


^^this


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

check the plugs and their gap as well.


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

The plugs are brand new Denso's that are pregapped.


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

If you guys already saw above..The coil packs are new and wouldnt be the issue anyway. The chances of all 4 going out at the same time is VERY slim. I think the cam timing may be off, bent valves, bad valve seats or


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

asalterio said:


> If you guys already saw above..The coil packs are new and wouldnt be the issue anyway. The chances of all 4 going out at the same time is VERY slim. I think the cam timing may be off, bent valves, bad valve seats or


Did you buy new from VW or did you buy from amazon and get cheap chinese knockoffs? I've had 3 go out at the same time. Why not try putting the old ones back in. Also check the seating on the coil packs. they might not be pushed down far enough. sometimes they feel like they are in but they could go down another 1/4"


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes the car runs the same with the old and new ones. yes the new ones are cheap but its not the problem. I put all my 200lbs on them to make sure they were seated.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

You say new "Densos". Are they gapped at .40 or so? That would be the factory gap...IT IS WRONG. I reset to 0.28 and runs fine that way. I had worn plugs and changed them to arrive at similar disaster that you have. Coils needed replacing but not the primary cause. It was the Denso gap. This forum helped me figure out the error. Pass it on if this is you as well.


----------



## asalterio (Aug 4, 2004)

I checked the Denso gap when I installed them. They were around .030, so I am lead to believe the plugs are not the issue...unless you are saying that .002 of a gap will cause a serious surging idle and misfire


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

Bad ECM?


----------



## KiegleMK6 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it just at idle or during cold start? I have the same issue. A little different circumstances, but mine is only at cold start. After the converter is warm and the cycle is over, the misfires go away. Can't figure it out. I ordered a new catch can kit to replace the PCV so I'll let you know if that helps.


----------



## dvito_barone (Apr 20, 2015)

*I also have misfire on all cylinders*

I have an 09 CC, motor has 67xxx miles, and I also have a misfire on all 4 cylinders. Had autozone run the test and they said along with the misfires there was possibly an air leak in a hose/line. Now Ive been driving the car for a little while now and the only problem I experience is a little bit of a sputter when it warms up. I had it on the turnpike and its acceleration seemed flawless as I hit the limiter.


----------



## dvito_barone (Apr 20, 2015)

This is exactly what my CC does. Please let me know what happens with you as my inspection has run out


----------

